# History channel tonite, 4/18 at 10pm



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

My aunt just sent me a heads up on the History channel tonite at 10pm - it's featuring my Grandpa's fighter squadron, the Grim Reapers, during WWII. I don't know that much about him - ironically, he was killed in a civilian plane crash after the war when my dad was in college. Their squadron was pretty well-known, as I understand.

Tonight...HISTORY CHANNEL at 10 p.m. Watch Battle 360, a series about The USS ENTERPRISE during the Pacific battles of World War II, 

Air Group Squadron 10, "The Grim Reapers," and Killer Kane will be featured on tonight's presentation.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

The history channel is the pretty much the only channel I watch so chances are I will see it..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

All the educational channels are great. Just about the only thing worth watchhing on the idiot box. Well, hockey is good too. LOL You should be very proud of your Grandfather. We all owe veterans a lot.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LMAO, "The idiot box" :thumbsup:


----------

